# Electrical issue dk4510



## Lineman716 (Jul 16, 2021)

My tractor is 4 years old and has given me no issue until a week ago when I turned the key and had no power to even lite up the dash. I cycled the key again and everything turned on and the tractor started fine. This issue continued so i was doing some trouble shooting and reached my finger under the two 60amp battery/ glow plug fuses, it was so hot I burnt my finger and the tractor was only running for 30 seconds. I took the fuse block off and all connections look good and wires look fine. Has anyone had this issue? I’m wondering if there is a short in a glow plug or the wiring harness is damaged ?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Lineman716, welcome to the forum.

Most likely your problem is with a safety switch, or the keyswitch. However if you want to check your glow plugs, here's a u-tube video that shows you how to check them:


----------



## Lineman716 (Jul 16, 2021)

BigT said:


> Hello Lineman716, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Most likely your problem is with a safety switch, or the keyswitch. However if you want to check your glow plugs, here's a u-tube video that shows you how to check them:


Thank you !


----------

